
IPhone 4S Camera Made by Sony « iFixit Blog - username3
http://www.ifixit.com/blog/blog/2011/10/14/iphone-4s-camera-made-by-sony/
======
gigantor
A surprise? A large chunk of the iPhone is made by Samsung, their most direct
competitor: <http://www.economist.com/node/21525685>

What would be exciting is if the lens were made by Nikon, Canon, Leica, or
another high end lens specialist, which would truly mark the beginning of the
end for point and shoots.

